# Disapearing Image



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Dali disapears
Look at the image closely


What do you see?
DAve p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

A woman in a grass skirt of course.

Ray.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

either a face or figure of a lady?


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

A woman who may be holding a child? Either that or she's a 36DD!


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks to me like a long haired hippy with a beard and tash!!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

So what do you see this time~?

dave p


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

It looks like a lady who's fully dressed, pegging out a towel and the towel has a picture of a naked lady on it!

I'm sure it can't be that simple and I'm still looking for a picture of Salvador Dali!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Wrong


Dave p


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I see a woman hanging up a towel with dolphins or sharks swimming on it


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

It's dolphins or porpoises!

Edited to say: Damn, beat me to it!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Spot on.
Fully clothed woman as can be seen in the reflection in the shop window.
Towel has four dolphins on it.


dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

This one is too easy or is it.
What do you see first

Dave p


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

A goblet or two faces, take your picK?


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

This is a fantastic optical illusion. I don't know how it works but if you look at the picture for long enough you can see a waterfall in the background!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Where :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

something a little more artistic
i wish i could draw something nice instead of my pension :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Those are lovely Dave

I didn't get the one hobbyfan put up :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Me neither, looks like a tin of white emulsion spilt on some rocks to me.
Just shows how the brain works 8) 

dave p


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

This is even more amazing. If you stare at the picture for long enough you can see the ocean!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW 
I would have been shot for posting that piccy of upside down sand dunes,

dave p :roll:


----------

